# July 15th BMQ



## VanIslandNWThopefull (21 May 2013)

Just wondering if anyone else out there is loaded on July 15th BMQ course?


----------



## BadgerTrapper (21 May 2013)

It's looking that way for myself, I finish my PCP NCM SEP course on 8 July. My ULO is out of office so I have to wait a bit to see. Hopefully see you there!


----------



## Goodeman (22 May 2013)

What RC's have you guys dealt with?


----------



## BadgerTrapper (22 May 2013)

I dealt with CFRC Det Moncton, now I have a ULO who manages me. Your guys' trades?


----------



## VanIslandNWThopefull (22 May 2013)

Dealt with Victoria RC 2 years ago.  Got accepted and have taken two year Industrial Electronics course.  My trade is Weapons Engineering Technician (Navy).  Im from Vancouver Island, BC.


----------



## Jacky Tar (23 May 2013)

Hey, WEng, hope to see you 'round the Fleet


----------



## VanIslandNWThopefull (3 Jun 2013)

Hey Jacky Tar, Hope to see you there too.  I assume i'll be going to Halifax for some 3's and NETP.  With any luck I won't be sitting on PAT waiting for my courses, and get to Esquimalt sooner than later.


----------



## Jergore11 (3 Jun 2013)

Just received my phonecall for July 15th bmq. Got the offer I had hoped for, Air Weapons System Tech. Is Anyone else traveling by train from the Durham region area July 13th?


----------



## NavComm87 (4 Jun 2013)

I will be joining you on July 15. Coming from Brantford, ON for Naval Communicator.


----------



## NavComm87 (4 Jun 2013)

Jergore11 said:
			
		

> Just received my phonecall for July 15th bmq. Got the offer I had hoped for, Air Weapons System Tech. Is Anyone else traveling by train from the Durham region area July 13th?



I will likely taking the train, but from the other side of the GTA (Hamilton area).


----------



## Jergore11 (4 Jun 2013)

Very good! Well maybe ill see you on the train who knows. July 15th can't come soon enough.


----------



## Ducam (11 Jun 2013)

I am also attending for Infantry for RCR. Coming from Toronto


----------



## NavComm87 (12 Jun 2013)

Found out yesterday I will be flying out on Saturday July 13th from Pearson. Anyone else get this news?


----------



## Ducam (12 Jun 2013)

I'm the same. Swearing in July 3rd


----------



## ambernewton04 (14 Jun 2013)

NavComm87 said:
			
		

> Found out yesterday I will be flying out on Saturday July 13th from Pearson. Anyone else get this news?



Im driving from Petawawa for July 13th BMQ. Going for ACISS, how about you?


----------



## NavComm87 (14 Jun 2013)

Naval Communications  ;D


----------



## Jergore11 (15 Jun 2013)

It's nice to see a lot of people responding to this. Can't wait to meet you all. Congratulations to everyone on their offers, my wait was 2 years from when I applied so I'm definitely excited.


----------



## mj_lover (15 Jun 2013)

I get the privilege of meeting you guys there! fly out of Pearson July 13th. 1.5 years of waiting, so not to bad. going as a marine engineer


----------



## ambernewton04 (16 Jun 2013)

Hey guys, 

Just a quick question for anyone who may be able to answer. It seems like most of you are on the July 15th BMQ, which correlates with what the CFLRS website says http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp

I was told to be there for the 13th, so does that mean Ill be on the 15th BMQ or did they add another one starting the 13th?


----------



## Teager (16 Jun 2013)

MP_HOPEFUL said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Just a quick question for anyone who may be able to answer. It seems like most of you are on the July 15th BMQ, which correlates with what the CFLRS website says http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp
> 
> I was told to be there for the 13th, so does that mean Ill be on the 15th BMQ or did they add another one starting the 13th?



If you notice mj_lover post there flying out on the 13th as well as that is a Saturday. Your course will begin on Monday but you will need to get settled first.


----------



## ambernewton04 (16 Jun 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> If you notice mj_lover post there flying out on the 13th as well as that is a Saturday. Your course will begin on Monday but you will need to get settled first.



Makes sense, thanks


----------



## DEWAI (26 Jun 2013)

Start BMQ July 15th, Infantry


----------



## Jergore11 (26 Jun 2013)

Has anyone received any information beyond the initial job offer phonecall? I haven't received any new information and I'm just curious if its something that I should inquire about. Thanks for any response.


----------



## Goodeman (26 Jun 2013)

Im not on your BMQ but I got all my info with my confirmation email with my course number and such


----------



## Jergore11 (26 Jun 2013)

Okay, when I received the phonecall I was told that all other information would be sent by email shortly, it's been over 3 weeks so I guess I should look into it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## VanIslandNWThopefull (29 Jun 2013)

Anyone flying out from the West Coast? I'll be on the redeye from Vancouver arriving at 7am in Montreal


----------



## NavComm87 (1 Jul 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> If you notice mj_lover post there flying out on the 13th as well as that is a Saturday. Your course will begin on Monday but you will need to get settled first.



Looks like we have the whole weekend to stare at the ceiling and wonder what we got ourselves into 

I'm 3/4 packed already... just had to go out and buy an iron! Anyone else packed yet?


----------



## BadgerTrapper (3 Jul 2013)

I just got my official orders today, I'll be heading up from Moncton, New Brunswick. Look forward to seeing you people there! Any other east coasters here?


----------



## NavComm87 (7 Jul 2013)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> I just got my official orders today, I'll be heading up from Moncton, New Brunswick. Look forward to seeing you people there! Any other east coasters here?



I'm originally from Ontario, but I lived in the Hub City for a year and a bit while I worked in radio.


----------



## AceOfSpades (8 Jul 2013)

Just got my tickets e-mailed flying from Abbotsford to Calgary then off to Quebec. Anyone else joining me on this flight? 

P.s. What are we supposed to wear to Montreal? Jeans and a button down fine?


----------



## MikeL (8 Jul 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> P.s. What are we supposed to wear to Montreal?



Combat boots, jean shorts, and a Aloha/Hawaiian shirt  ;D



Jeans in good condition(no rips, clean, etc) and a collared shirt would be fine.  The dress people show up in ranges from shorts and t-shirts to suits.


----------



## mariomike (8 Jul 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> P.s. What are we supposed to wear to Montreal? Jeans and a button down fine?



"Dress: 
When you show up at CFLRS, you must wear appropriate and comfortable clothes to be able to walk long distances when conducting your arrival procedures. The following types of clothing are strongly recommended:
1.Male candidates:
 Shirt and/or sweater, clean pants and shoes (comfortable clothes) and clean shaved.
2.Female candidates:
 Blouse and pants, shoes (comfortable clothes)
 "platform and high heels" shoes and not allowed."
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp#2c


----------



## VanIslandNWThopefull (9 Jul 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> Just got my tickets e-mailed flying from Abbotsford to Calgary then off to Quebec. Anyone else joining me on this flight?
> 
> P.s. What are we supposed to wear to Montreal? Jeans and a button down fine?



Hey man when you fly outta Calgary? I'm flying out at 10pm Friday


----------



## AceOfSpades (9 Jul 2013)

WENGTECH(NCM SEP) said:
			
		

> Hey man when you fly outta Calgary? I'm flying out at 10pm Friday


I'll be leaving 12:45 Saturday morning.


----------



## VanIslandNWThopefull (9 Jul 2013)

AceOfSpades said:
			
		

> I'll be leaving 12:45 Saturday morning.



Cool well I guess I'll see you in Montreal!


----------



## VanIslandNWThopefull (13 Jul 2013)

Can't believe the time has come, in Calgary airport awaiting my flight to Montreal.  No turning back now.  Wish me luck.


----------



## mj_lover (13 Jul 2013)

see ya there cowboy!


----------



## BadgerTrapper (13 Jul 2013)

I'll see you all here! Can't wait to meet everybody.


----------



## ambernewton04 (13 Jul 2013)

Ill be leaving Petawawa in about an hour!! See you all there


----------

